# Paging Chickenmommy



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nothing to say? Hopefully not big problems keeping you busy.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Just going through some stuff. And got a new puppy lol. She gets into everything, I was drinking coffee from a chicken mug this morning and I thought of u guys lol


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice to see you posting again CM!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

attempting to raise a beagle pup right now...i feel ya. i think the worst is behind us though.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

She chewed a huge hole in our couch we just bought about 4-5 months ago. Hubs wasn't too happy


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> She chewed a huge hole in our couch we just bought about 4-5 months ago. Hubs wasn't too happy


I'm getting a puppy in 6 weeks. 
I have always used crate training with great results. I think it teaches a dog to sleep when no one's home because that's all they can do in a crate. So my dogs have always slept when we were not home even after crate training.


----------

